# Online grain truck parts?



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a 79 GMC 5000 grain truck that is in need of brakes and brake lines. AutoZone and like stores don't seem to carry much in the way of those. short of me making them is there any place I can order them online? It seems to be rather difficult.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

I have had good results with NAPA for NH bale wagon (Ford truck) parts.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've only ever order pre made brake lines once and that was a stainless set for a pickup.

I take it your grain truck has hydraulic brakes, get yourself a tubing bender and go that route.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Ya that's what I had to do. It's not too hard but figured I'd ask. I borrowed a bender from a friend and already had the flange tool.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Aaroncboo said:


> Ya that's what I had to do. It's not too hard but figured I'd ask. I borrowed a bender from a friend and already had the flange tool.


You probably already know, but in case someone else reads later and doesn't know, the common general use flaring tools used for copper/plumbing applications will work...for a while...probably. Brake lines use a double flare that is better suited for the higher pressure and reliability needs of a brake system. A double flare is less likely to crack at the flare and should seal better.

Double flare tool kits are fairly cheap and worth the piece of mind when knowing that someone else's family's wellness may depend on your brake job.

Mark


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Ya it's a double flare I used. Didn't remember what it was called. Works good. One of the only tool sets I've been able to keep in one spot....I really wish I had a shop stuff fit in. I dislike the gravel drive...


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I know some premade brake lines are kept in stock with at least one local parts store here.


----------

